# What material can you bring to the exam?



## MVD Engineer

I am taking the PE exam in Wisconsin and was wondering what material besides references mentioned on NCEES website can be brought to the exam.The NCEES website says anything that is bound is allowed which is kindof vague. I have heard that solution sets are not alllowed in some states but what if they are in a binder? What about 6. Min solns., Review course problem solns. and such. Would appreciate your feedback!

Thanks!


----------



## Peele1

This has been discussed at length here... In short, most states allow anything bound - that can be person notes in a 3-ring binder... Illinois doesn't allow solution sets, and is the only state with that restriction that I've seen posted. Some states list what is allowed and even list solution sets as allowed. I took in several solution sets, including the NCEES example exam, Power reference manual, other manuals, my personal worked notes of all sample problems, indexes, references, other books and other references either in 3-ring binders or book-bound.


----------



## MVD Engineer

Peele1,

Thanks for the reply! Which state did you take the PE in?


----------



## ptatohed

MVD, Please read your NCEES Candidate Agreement. Your question is pretty clearly answered therein. Also, check with your state board for additional restrictions that your state may impose.

*Reference Materials *

• *For Fundamentals of Engineering (FE) exam: *This is a closed-book exam. The only reference material examinees may use is the _FE Supplied-Reference Handbook _distributed by proctors. The _Handbook _may be purchased or printed from the NCEES Web site. Examinees may not bring their own _Handbook, _other reference material, or Post-itTM type notes or flags into the exam room. 

• *For Fundamentals of Surveying (FS) exam: *This is a closed-book exam. Examinees may use only the reference formulas at the front of their exam books. No other reference materials may be used. The reference formulas are available on the NCEES Web site. Examinees are not allowed to bring their own copies of the formulas into the exam room. Post-it type notes or flags are not permitted. 

• *For Principles and Practice of Engineering (PE), Structural Engineering (SE) and Princi-ples and Practice of Surveying (PS) exams: *These are open-book exams. Examinees must bring their own reference materials. All reference materials must be bound and remain bound during the exam. _Bound _refers to (1) materials permanently bound, as by stitching or glue, and (2) materials securely fastened in their covers by fasteners that penetrate all papers. Ring binders, spiral binders, plastic snap bind-ers, brads, and screw posts are acceptable fasteners. Staples are not acceptable fasteners. Writing tablets and legal pads are not allowed. Examinees may tab reference books before the exam with Post-it type notes and flags, but pads of Post-it notes and flags are not permitted in the exam room. 

*Personal Items *

Personal items are the sole responsibility of the exami-nee. Neither NCEES, the state board, exam proctors, or the site facility are responsible for any lost, misplaced, or stolen items.*Personal Items (continued) *December 15, 2012 

• FE and FS examinees may bring personal items in a clear plastic bag only. Purses and backpacks are not permitted in closed-book exams. 

• Examinees may bring snacks (e.g., hard candies, candy bars, gum) and nonalcoholic drinks, as long as having them does not disturb other examinees. 

• Examinees may wear wristwatches or place them on the floor. Small clocks must be placed on the floor. 

• Examinees may not wear hoods (on hooded sweat-shirts, for example) or hats with brims during the exam. Head coverings that qualify as religious apparel are permitted. 

• Examinees may not bring slide charts or wheel charts (hand-held cardboard or plastic calculating devices with rotating or sliding pieces) or drafting compasses. 

• Examinees may not bring weapons of any kind. 

• Examinees may not bring tobacco products or personal chairs. 

*Items Permitted on the Desktop *

Examinees may have these items on the desktop during the exam: Exam Authorization, ID, answer sheet, exam booklet, approved reference material, NCEES-approved calculators, NCEES-issued pencils with erasers, small snacks, and two straightedges such as a ruler, scale, triangle, or protractor.


----------



## Illini86

i've seen mixed things about post its for illinois....I have a lot of my stuff marked with those small 3m colored flags...are those ok are they "permanent enough"? they make such a big deal about dumb things, nobody would ever think about...


----------



## Illini86

patato what state is that thing you posted for?? cause illinois doesn't say the flags are ok but just cant bring in a stack of them???


----------



## ptatohed

Illini86 said:


> patato what state is that thing you posted for?? cause illinois doesn't say the flags are ok but just cant bring in a stack of them???


Ill, that's from the NCEES agreement. Check with your state for additional restrictions. Good luck.


----------



## MVD Engineer

Ptatohed,

Appreciate your response! I checked with the Wisconsin board and they just go strictly by the NCEES policy and don't have any other requirements. So, i guess i could bring anything i want as long as its not loose paper.

Thanks!


----------

